# Kayfun 3.1 Nano



## thekeeperza (28/4/14)

Finally got to suit up the KF in nano kit. Shortens the unit by 1 metal ring basically - 13mm.
It does reduce the capacity to about 2.5ml apparently, but I don't have any issues with filling.
Could probably get another 10mm with a hybrid connector thingy from FT.
Total height on the nemesis with a different drip tip is 128mm.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (28/4/14)

Looks nice & stealthy - does the flavour increase significantly or not compared to std mode @thekeeperza?


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/14)

Sick, I gotta get it!


----------



## thekeeperza (28/4/14)

johan said:


> Looks nice & stealthy - does the flavour increase significantly or not compared to std mode @thekeeperza?


Not that I noticed @johan. The main chamber isn't shortened, just the chimney is. If anything the vape is slightly warmer.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (28/4/14)

Thanks @thekeeperza for giving me the inspiration, was feeling bored and decided to play around with the standard KFLp driptip. Pretty happy with the way it came out.










But damn, this SS is hard as hell.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

that looks oh so sexy @thekeeperza 

got mine in the basket


----------

